# console clears out after exiting the Vi Editor



## venkat_ram86 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi, 

After i close the vi editor session, the console gets cleared out and the  prompt reaches the bottom of the screen. 

Is there any way by which we can avoid this so that when we quit the vi editor, prompt gets back to the original prompt without clearing the screen.!


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 20, 2010)

I did some googling and found there are several ways, but I guess the easiest is to set the following environment variable in your profile.

bash:

```
export TERM=rxvt
```

csh:

```
setenv TERM rxvt
```

Or, you can specify 'rxvt' in the $TERM setting of your terminal preferences.


----------



## venkat_ram86 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Thanks man.*

That worked like a charm.!


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 21, 2010)

For further "enlightenment" it's probably related to stuff in termcap(5), which is probably as useful as stating that Amelia Earhart crashed somewhere on Earth.


----------

